# Kde 4.6.1 update:  cmake error



## everypot (Apr 2, 2011)

Trying to update to KDE4.6.1. Followed UPDATING; _cmake_ is updated to 2.8.4.


```
FreeBSD st 8.2-STABLE FreeBSD 8.2-STABLE #10: 
Fri Feb 25 22:55:47 EST 2011 
root@st:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  i386
```


```
CMake Error at /usr/local/share/cmake/Modules/FindKDE4.cmake:98 (MESSAGE):
  ERROR: cmake/modules/FindKDE4Internal.cmake not found in
Call Stack (most recent call first):
  CMakeLists.txt:6 (find_package)


CMake Warning (dev) in CMakeLists.txt:
  No cmake_minimum_required command is present.  A line of code such as

    cmake_minimum_required(VERSION 2.8)

  should be added at the top of the file.  The version specified may be lower
  if you wish to support older CMake versions for this project.  For more
  information run "cmake --help-policy CMP0000".
This warning is for project developers.  Use -Wno-dev to suppress it.

-- Configuring incomplete, errors occurred!
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4.
*** Error code 1

Stop in /usr/ports/misc/kdeedu4.
```


----------



## avilla@ (Apr 2, 2011)

Reinstall x11/kdelibs4.


----------



## everypot (Apr 2, 2011)

avilla@ said:
			
		

> Reinstall x11/kdelibs4.



thx! it works.


----------

